# Forest Nymph *NUDITY* *NSFW*



## ehmon (May 31, 2005)

I'm all about the controversy today, first weed, now nudity. I did surf through the board and see what other nudity there is and saw that for the most part there isnt a lot, but I feel these pictures are nothing but artistic.
Props to the model (my girlfriend) who braved the cold cold cold photo shoot at 2am in the deep woods in the middle of November! Yes it was like 2 degrees below 0 so we didnt get a huge set but I was lucky enough to get these three which I think look very nice as a set (which I also included).

*edit* took down pics since they were not well received.


----------



## LaFoto (May 31, 2005)

Why did you have to do this at 2 am at -2°C in November?

Why couldn't you just wait till it go a bit warmer?
I hope she didn't catch pneumonia at the time!!!

And it would have been nicer were these not photos that so clearly show the works of the flashlight.


----------



## ehmon (May 31, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Why did you have to do this at 2 am at -2°C in November?
> 
> Why couldn't you just wait till it go a bit warmer?
> I hope she didn't catch pneumonia at the time!!!
> ...


It had to be at 2am because that was the look I was going for, dark in the deep woods. I also wanted to capture an image that I had not seen before (model in the woods in the middle of summer on a warm day is too over done)
and not to sound argumentive but there was no flashlight, just a flash ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (May 31, 2005)

ehmon said:
			
		

> ...there was no flashlight, just a flash ;-)


 
Oops. Where's the difference?
Sorry, my English is so limited and poor........ :er:


----------



## rob1116 (May 31, 2005)

I like the idea, but the flash that doesn't cover and the obviously uncomfortable model detract from these shots, IMO.

... but I will indeed give props to your GF for her openess, provided she _knows_  you posted these online


----------



## rob1116 (May 31, 2005)

If you can talk her into it again, (good luck!) and you're going for a dark/wild animal type effect (t'would be cool, I agree) perhaps less flash exposure, and maybe some colour distortion.  I'd like to try turning down the flash a stop, and shining a regular flash-light at her face for a warming, unnatural glow... 

shadowy nekkid nocturnal nymph that can see in the dark!  Sounds sweet...


----------



## ehmon (May 31, 2005)

rob1116 said:
			
		

> I like the idea, but the flash that doesn't cover and the obviously uncomfortable model detract from these shots, IMO.
> 
> ... but I will indeed give props to your GF for her openess, provided she _knows_  you posted these online


Holy crap I did not post these in "critique me" section! The model was not only comfortable but thought it was fun and has asked if we can go back to do more. Also thank-you for implying that I am an ass and that I would post pics of a nude girl maybe against her wishes - She is not only my girlfriend, but has modeled nude professionally for Joris Van Daele. In fact she is about to be published in his upcoming book The Nude at Home and is also here with me as I type this.


----------



## rob1116 (May 31, 2005)

its cool bro... I put a smiley after the 'she knows' comment, it was just a laugh.  

And I'm sorry for my critique, but I do really like the idea.  How was I supposed to repond... " I don't like it."  ?  ... with no explaination?

You're right though, this isn't in Critique... what I meant to say was:  "ooo... she's cute!"


----------



## ehmon (May 31, 2005)

rob1116 said:
			
		

> its cool bro... I put a smiley after the 'she knows' comment, it was just a laugh.
> 
> And I'm sorry for my critique, but I do really like the idea.  How was I supposed to repond... " I don't like it."  ?  ... with no explaination?
> 
> You're right though, this isn't in Critique... what I meant to say was:  "ooo... she's cute!"


No worries. The reason I posted these pics was because after I took em both my girlfriend and I thought they came out great, so I showed them to Joris and his reply was "Excellent work for a novice" and then he asked my girlfriend if she wanted to pose for his new book.
So I figured if a guy that makes his living taking these kinds of pictures, and is critically acclaimed likes them then maybe you all might enjoy them as well thats all.

P.S. I like your sig by the way (fellow veg here)


----------



## ferny (May 31, 2005)

Well, this may not be the critique forum but you wouldn't be complaining if he replied saying he loved them all would you? Critique isn't criticism, it's an honest view to help you improve. And even if you post in this forum people are going to let you know if they like a photograph or not. 

So, onto my post. I don't like the first and second as much as I like the third. She seems more alone which goes with the way the light falls off and turns to black in the distance. It comes across as someone lost and alone. In the first two I'm getting mixed messages. Although the second is good as well.

*sits back and waits for the slap around the face with a wet fish*


----------

